# White Cats and Health Issues?



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Are solid white cats more prone to health issues? 

I am strongly considering adding one to my brood. Breeder phoned with news she has a solid white Manx born April 25. Sire is solid white with deep blue eyes. Sire's father and grandfather were also solid white with blue eyes. No deafness in the line. 

Are there any other health issues associated with the white gene besides deafness? Could the kitten still be deaf if there is no deafness in the bloodline?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

The sun can be harmful, ears especially I believe


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

DT said:


> The sun can be harmful, ears especially I believe


My semi -feral Bumble who lived rough for years before we gained his trust had to have a whole ear amputated because of skin cancer.He wasnt a white cat but did have white ears.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

He would be strictly indoors. Possibly lead trained but with this altitude the sun is even more of a consideration so thanks for the reminders :thumbsup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> He would be strictly indoors. Possibly lead trained but with this altitude the sun is even more of a consideration so thanks for the reminders :thumbsup:


If the Scottish sun can damage a cats ears god knows what U.S sun could do  If he is indoors only then I'm sure he will be fine  at least from the sun


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have a white cat and she does suffer with sore skin. her tummy gets very red and the fur often thins out in that area. it soon grows back again. she does have allergies to all flea control spot ons etc so i use a natural remedy flea control on her. other than that she is perfectly healthy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The ear thing you can avoid by using sunscreen and not letting him have somewhere he can lie in the midday sun.

Deafness - is his sire deaf? Interesting he has deep blue eyes as that's what a foreign white has and they are not deaf. Anyway, the breeder should be able to work out if he is deaf, and would it be a big handicap?


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

very interesting thread...will be watchin xx


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Any light skinned cat would be more sensitive to the sun.

Otherwise there are no problems associated with white, except from deafness. I have a white, not retired, queen and she's healthy and she's only produced healthy offspring. "Except" from one deaf kitten. This even though she's hearing and so are her white ancestors (mother, grandmother and great-grandmother) that I have information on.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I have had many white cats and have at the moment got one White Persian and one White Oriental, neither have any problems but as already mentioned white cats can show deafness especially blue eyed although with pedigrees the deafness is just about bred out. 
Bianca has one green eye and one blue eye, in some cats the blue eyed side can be deaf. 
If you get a white cat with blue eyes you could ask the breeder if the parents have been baer tested to prove there is no deafness in the line and then you can still have your kitten tested too although I think you can tell if the kitten is deaf if it doesn't respond to quiet noises etc.
We are in the process of trying to transfer Taylor to GCCF and one of their rules is to have her baer tested as her sire was odd eyed. We are going to wait now until she has had her kittens and they are all in new homes as there is no rush to do this at the moment.
White cats are prone to skin cancer especially if they go outside although they can still get it if they are indoor cats and sleep in the sunshine.
They should really have sun tan cream on their ears as that is the most common area where they would get skin cancer.
All the best with getting your new kitten.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> I have had many white cats and have at the moment got one White Persian and one White Oriental, neither have any problems but as already mentioned white cats can show deafness especially blue eyed although with pedigrees the deafness is just about bred out.
> Bianca has one green eye and one blue eye, in some cats the blue eyed side can be deaf.
> If you get a white cat with blue eyes you could ask the breeder if the parents have been baer tested to prove there is no deafness in the line and then you can still have your kitten tested too although I think you can tell if the kitten is deaf if it doesn't respond to quiet noises etc.
> We are in the process of trying to transfer Taylor to GCCF and one of their rules is to have her baer tested as her sire was odd eyed. We are going to wait now until she has had her kittens and they are all in new homes as there is no rush to do this at the moment.
> ...


Thanks for all the great advice. Decided even if he is deaf it won't matter. Breeder swears he is not going to be deaf, haha said "I don't breed deaf cats". He will be a pet like the others. When she phoned I just knew I might be getting him. Was not planning to get another just yet.

What's worse, he was a litter of just two. His brother is red and white. Now I'm strongly thinking of getting them both. She's holding both for me. Told her I would let her know this week.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. Decided even if he is deaf it won't matter. Breeder swears he is not going to be deaf, haha said "I don't breed deaf cats". He will be a pet like the others. When she phoned I just knew I might be getting him. Was not planning to get another just yet.
> 
> What's worse, he was a litter of just two. His brother is red and white. Now I'm strongly thinking of getting them both. She's holding both for me. Told her I would let her know this week.


GET THEM BOTH GET THEM BOTH GET THEM BOTH GET THEM BOTH GET THEM BOTH...

well i think you should GET THEM BOTH 
and we need pics xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> The ear thing you can avoid by using sunscreen and not letting him have somewhere he can lie in the midday sun.
> 
> Deafness - is his sire deaf? Interesting he has deep blue eyes as that's what a foreign white has and they are not deaf. Anyway, the breeder should be able to work out if he is deaf, and would it be a big handicap?


What is a foreign white? Breeder describes sire, who is not deaf and never had a mask, as having deep blue eyes, "as blue as the sky, not light blue or washed out".


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Funny you should start this thread. I've just fallen in love with a white, deaf cat on my local RSPCA's Facebook page 

Very loud though (given her deafness) and doesn't like cats. Not that I could have had her anyway 

I could just imagine Spooks yowling at her, and her yowling back.

'Are you ok, love?'

'Whaaaaat?!'

'Are you feeling fine?'

'Whaaaaat? I can't hear ya!'

Would be a sound to behold :eek6: 


Sorry, irrelevant (I'm good at doing that!  ) but yes, I can only really think of the sun and their proneness to other skin issues (seems to be quite sensitive- a common albinism trait). I'm sure this little one will thrive with your care 

Exciting stuff! (Oh, and if you can afford it how could you not get the other one, too?  )


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> What is a foreign white? Breeder describes sire, who is not deaf and never had a mask, as having deep blue eyes, "as blue as the sky, not light blue or washed out".


An FW is basically a Siamese cat with a copy of the dominant white gene, so it's got a white coat. The best tend to be seal-point under the white as that usually has the best eye colour - a good seal-point or FW has deep sapphire eyes.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Exciting stuff! (Oh, and if you can afford it how could you not get the other one, too?  )


Well that's just it. The white kitten would be a gift. I would cover air shipping and of course would give her more than that if she will accept. That also would justify me getting his brother wouldn't it??? 

Have bought 3 pet pedigrees from her over the past 14 years and she has become a dear friend. When Toby died, she promised me a black and white longhair as a "present". Actually told her recently I didn't want another and she hasn't had one in almost a year now. On Saturday she called to tell me about the pure white and said she wanted me to have him. 

I have regretted not getting Rufus's sole littermate Shawna. Breeder still has her and will be breeding her.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

What an interesting thread for a few reasons... 

1. You have to get them.
2. You have to get them.

And then

You have to get both + you have to both!!!

And oh we need to see pics.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmmmmm. 2 for 1 and being the thrifty gal I am. 

I will pester her for pictures, they are 5 days old.  She swears Finley the sire is on her web page but I don't see him. She is getting a bit daft in her age and that adds to my questions. 

She kept promising pics of Rufus and Clancy and in the end my first sight of them was when I picked them up at the airport. :yikes: But she updated me on them almost daily.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. Decided even if he is deaf it won't matter. Breeder swears he is not going to be deaf, haha said "I don't breed deaf cats". He will be a pet like the others. When she phoned I just knew I might be getting him. Was not planning to get another just yet.
> 
> What's worse, he was a litter of just two. His brother is red and white. Now I'm strongly thinking of getting them both. She's holding both for me. Told her I would let her know this week.


Even if he is deaf I'm sure deaf cats will cope just as good as hearing cats especially if kept indoors,it isn't like having a blind cat that would probably struggle. you will need to learn to sign to it by doing different hand movements to talk to it, like patting the sofa if you want it to come, clapping to follow you etc...I know it wont hear a clap but would recognise what that meant in time. I'm sure he wont be deaf though.

It would be lovely for you to have both cats, how nice that the two of them could be together forever. My first litter of two went together too.It was so good that they never had to part.

All the best with your new kitten/s you must be so excited now at the thought of having them both.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been slave to two deaf blue eyed white cats, really no different to hearing cats, just sunblock on ears even if they are indoor, tended to have sensitive skin so more prone to skin reaction, oh and tend to be a bit louder than normal cats ( that said I now live with Siamese and they are louder), I had one girl who loved to talk lol only think is Tia didn't know how loud she was talking lol If they are deaf it's amazing how they adapt, Daz and Tia would know when I was coming home, when I was opening treats, when I came in to a room. The only thing is as a kitten introducing them to other cats, they can't hear warning growls so thats something to be aware off. If they are deep blue eyed I'd say there was a bit of Siamese in there somewhere


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Meezey said:


> The only thing is as a kitten introducing them to other cats, they can't hear warning growls so thats something to be aware off. If they are deep blue eyed I'd say there was a bit of Siamese in there somewhere


Good point about the others. I will know for sure before I get him if he is deaf. Breeder swears he can't be but I have learned not to argue with her  She has also "willed" her parrot to me, even though I don't want a parrot. 

His original lines go back a few hundred years and can be traced to the Isle of Man, there is no Siamese that I know of but would love to hear the breeders input on that. Manx are very solid cobby cats with no resemblance to orientals. They look a bit like a BSH without a tail.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

He is a 'stumpy'. There is a white 'longy' photo in this link....

Manx (cat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh, what about names???


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> She has also "willed" her parrot to me, even though I don't want a parrot.


Of topic, but parrots rock


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> Of topic, but parrots rock


They do rock but don't know if they fit my lifestyle. My sister has a parrot and a few other birds. I have only had canaries many years ago.

This one, Tito, would drive me nuts. He talks non stop. He knows my name and my phone number. Will be talking to her on the phone and he'll ask how I am of if she's talking to me. He also tells her cats to "get lost". He's a gray parrot she absolutely adores. Trouble is, I know nothing about them. Would have to be down in bird chat all the time.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Told her I would let her know this week.


TT we all know how this is going to end, just email or ring her already!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> TT we all know how this is going to end, just email or ring her already!


I already did......yesterday 

Actually she's been phoning me at least once per day since. Yesterday I said yes.

Red and white has four white boots and a white ruff. I think he's dilute :001_wub:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> I already did......yesterday
> 
> Actually she's been phoning me at least once per day since. Yesterday I said yes.
> 
> Red and white has four white boots and a white ruff. I think he's dilute :001_wub:


Yeyyyyyy xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

prepare your self NEVER to leave the house without being covered in white cat hair.
They shed like no other cat I have ever owned.
And then they shed some more.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> They do rock but don't know if they fit my lifestyle. My sister has a parrot and a few other birds. I have only had canaries many years ago.
> 
> This one, Tito, would drive me nuts. He talks non stop. He knows my name and my phone number. Will be talking to her on the phone and he'll ask how I am of if she's talking to me. He also tells her cats to "get lost". He's a gray parrot she absolutely adores. Trouble is, I know nothing about them. Would have to be down in bird chat all the time.


Bingo, our parrot, is a grey and we call him our home entertainment system. His latest thing has been to learn Molly's distinctive meow--he went from practicing quietly (so you'd think she was locked in somewhere) to loudly meowing just like her about once a minute as long as he thinks you're paying attention. Again, it sounds like Molly needs something or is in distress, so unless she's sitting there looking at you, his antics result in a search to make sure Molly Mittens is ok. This is great fun if you are a parrot, apparently . So, now he makes fun of her and Ellie, as they are the most talkative. he also does Blake's very squeaky meow and sometimes barks at the dogs. And that's only the beginning. I knew next to nothing about them when I got him, by the way--they're not as intimidating as they seem.

PS---you should get both kittens


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> He is a 'stumpy'. There is a white 'longy' photo in this link....
> 
> Manx (cat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Oh, what about names???


Exciting!!

TT tell me more about Manx.

How do they convey their mood? Are they good jumpers? When they have a fright do they run in with the little stumpy tail all bristled up?
I'm just so curious x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Dagny, I don't think she's far from you, they will be flying out of Wilkes Barre on to Newark, then to Denver.

Sister's parrot one time was screaming "help help you're hurting me" when a UPS delivery came while she was at work. The police were called. 

Oh the stories I hear about Tito. When she goes upstairs at night, he says "goodnight Marilyn". In the morning he says "good morning Marilyn". Tito also torments the cats by imitating them. Then he actually laughs at them. And he hates her OH! What cheek. 

PP, with three cats already in tow, leaving the house wearing cat hair is just part of my wardrobe. Cat fur is quite fashionable these days.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> He is a 'stumpy'. There is a white 'longy' photo in this link....
> 
> Manx (cat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Oh, what about names???


Sooty. If he was black then Chalky.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I might do leprechaun names. The others all have first and last names with an Irish flair. I named Cricket that because he chirps and is black, but he has my last name which is English. 

I found a similar link here on PF from another breeder, it's a lot of fun....

What is your Leprechaun Name?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sooty. If he was black then Chalky.


Sooty? He's pure white  Although my cabin can get a bit sooty from the fireplace so maybe he will be looking a bit sooty  Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Sooty? He's pure white  Although my cabin can get a bit sooty from the fireplace so maybe he will be looking a bit sooty  Are you trying to tell me something?


His being white is the point, but I think you got that.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Dagny, I don't think she's far from you, they will be flying out of Wilkes Barre on to Newark, then to Denver.
> 
> Sister's parrot one time was screaming "help help you're hurting me" when a UPS delivery came while she was at work. The police were called.
> 
> Oh the stories I hear about Tito. When she goes upstairs at night, he says "goodnight Marilyn". In the morning he says "good morning Marilyn". Tito also torments the cats by imitating them. Then he actually laughs at them. And he hates her OH! What cheek.


Birds are incredibly cheeky. Bingo sneezes, coughs, laughs, burps, rings like a phone, has a whole conversation on the phone (ie. Ring, ring, hello? Oh hi! Hmm, uh huh, oh cool! ok, talk to you soon, bye, clunk) He makes up songs, he likes saying his name, and my most embarrassing thing (not at bad as having the police come) but a friend of mine had taught him to say "I'm naked!" and "give me a beer". I was moving and the mover guy was over to assess the costs, and it was dead silent when he was totting up everything. In the void of silence, Bingo announced, in my voice very loudly "I'm naked! Give me a beer!!!!!" I nearly died.

Small world--I used to live outside of Wilkes-Barre so I know that airport well. Where abouts down in the valley is she (the Wyoming Valley it's called, but because of its depressed nature, we call it Death Valley)?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> Birds are incredibly cheeky. Bingo sneezes, coughs, laughs, burps, rings like a phone, has a whole conversation on the phone (ie. Ring, ring, hello? Oh hi! Hmm, uh huh, oh cool! ok, talk to you soon, bye, clunk) He makes up songs, he likes saying his name, and my most embarrassing thing (not at bad as having the police come) but a friend of mine had taught him to say "I'm naked!" and "give me a beer". I was moving and the mover guy was over to assess the costs, and it was dead silent when he was totting up everything. In the void of silence, Bingo announced, in my voice very loudly "I'm naked! Give me a beer!!!!!" I nearly died.
> 
> Small world--I used to live outside of Wilkes-Barre so I know that airport well. Where abouts down in the valley is she (the Wyoming Valley it's called, but because of its depressed nature, we call it Death Valley)?


Too funny! Yeah she's shared similar stories. Tito knows a few cuss words. And he has her OH's voice down to a tee. How they store and process all that info in their tiny brain is beyond me. Maybe I need to have her change her will to having you take Tito????  She is serious BTW. I think he's only 3, or she may have gotten him at age 3. He's still very young I know.

She lives on Harvey's Lake, I think that's the name of the town as well.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Too funny! Yeah she's shared similar stories. Tito knows a few cuss words. And he has her OH's voice down to a tee. How they store and process all that info in their tiny brain is beyond me. Maybe I need to have her change her will to having you take Tito????  She is serious BTW. I think he's only 3, or she may have gotten him at age 3. He's still very young I know.
> 
> She lives on Harvey's Lake, I think that's the name of the town as well.


I know right where Harvey's Lake is! It's nice, if a bit built up. In fact, OH in his construction days did work on a few houses up there.

Bingo knows some cuss words too, although he doesn't use them for us. I only found out about his special vocabulary when I boarded him at the pet store once. As they tell me, some sweet elderly lady went over to his cage and he dropped a few choice words on her.  He's really quite amazing. I counted once how many words, sounds, and phrases he knows and it was well over 250. I wonder if Bingo would like Tito? Or would they be rivals? . He's a youngster--you'll have lots of time for him to make your cats good and neurotic once you get him! :biggrin: When I first had Bingo, I had a puppy named Brodie who Bingo took an instant dislike, nay hatred, toward. He would call Brodie back into my bedroom, where I kept him, then tell him what a bad dog he was once Brodie came to him. Poor dog was so confused and depressed. To this day, he still has moods where he wants to abuse the now absent Brodie. He's a corker!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> I wonder if Bingo would like Tito? Or would they be rivals? .
> 
> He's a youngster--you'll have lots of time for him to make your cats good and neurotic once you get him! :biggrin:
> 
> When I first had Bingo, I had a puppy named Brodie who Bingo took an instant dislike, nay hatred, toward. He would call Brodie back into my bedroom, where I kept him, then tell him what a bad dog he was once Brodie came to him. Poor dog was so confused and depressed. To this day, he still has moods where he wants to abuse the now absent Brodie. He's a corker!


Mind you she could still be alive for awhile. These will in all likelihood be my last purebreds, at least from her. She is now trying to talk me into breeding Manx because her health is declining and she's easing out. :yikes: There is no way.

I think Tito and Bingo would get along famously :yesnod: Plus, you're closer. Neither her son or daughter will take him and he hates OH.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I hope she's around for a good long time, although I think Bingo might like a feathered partner in crime some day.

Haha! Well, it doesn't seem like we have an Manx breeders on here, so you'd have your own niche to talk about  and they're pretty rare over here so far as I know, so perhaps you could fill a need.



Toby Tyler said:


> Mind you she could still be alive for awhile. These will in all likelihood be my last purebreds, at least from her. She is now trying to talk me into breeding Manx because her health is declining and she's easing out. :yikes: There is no way.
> 
> I think Tito and Bingo would get along famously :yesnod: Plus, you're closer. Neither her son or daughter will take him and he hates OH.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> Well, I hope she's around for a good long time, although I think Bingo might like a feathered partner in crime some day.
> 
> Haha! Well, it doesn't seem like we have an Manx breeders on here, so you'd have your own niche to talk about  and they're pretty rare over here so far as I know, so perhaps you could fill a need.


I hope you realize I am serious.  Was planning to "re-will' him to my sister, but she also lives several states away so transport would be an issue.

Next time she brings it up (which is quite often) I shall at least mention I have a friend nearby her who has a beloved parrot. Then I'll work up to who she should be willing Tito to when she passes.


----------

